# New chickens added to current flock



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all

I have just added to my current 2RIR, 2 Blue Orpington's , 1 pied Ranger and 1 bluebell

Three other chickens which are a white star, White Sussex , and a lavender araucana 

Any one got any stories on the new additions, I will add some pictures in the next few days once they have settled


----------



## TreeWinder (Oct 6, 2013)

On Friday, took delivery of 29 new Cochins.
5 Buff
5 Blue
6 Blck
6 Silvers +2 males
5 Barred


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would love to add to my small flock of five. They are about 6 months old. I would add started pullets about twelve weeks old. Any suggestions?


----------

